# From the Bowels of Natural Bridge Caverns



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

I use my tripod and shot at ISO 400 @ f/10 between 8-30 seconds per image. Stayed at the back of the tour group and didn't hear much about what the tour guide had to say down there. Sometimes I had to scramble just to catch up with them as they left for the next stop. I could've spent hours down there... what an awesome place.


----------



## Baystalker (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Capt. haven't been there since I was a kid forgot how beautiful it is.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Better keep you out of Carlsbad -- you might never come up!


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

LOL, no kidding. Been to the slot canyons Capt Ray? Another spot for you to get absorbed.

Very nice shots.


----------



## Crawdaddy (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for sharing those Capt. Ray!

I love caves and cavarens. Just 2Cool.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Ray, those are some breathtaking images. I have been through those caverns but I don't remember them looking as magnificent as your pics. Excellent!!


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Do you know if they allow tripods in? 

Great shots. It made me forget how pretty that place was since I was there as a kid with my grandparents.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Thanks for looking an commenting everyone. 

Hey Charles, I have been to Carlsbad Caverns but I was only 3 years old... don't remember but it must have left an impression. 

Where are the slot canyons MsAddicted? 

Hey Saltwater Servitude, I asked if I could take my tripod in before taking the tour. They said no problem but I had to keep up with the tour group. HA! I had to catch up at every point along the tour route. This last photo was from the bottom of the cavern looking up at the end of the tour. Most of the tour group had already exited the cavern. You can see a flash at an observation point overlooking this cavern cavity. Was out of breath by the time I reached the summit. Missed a lot of good shots having to catch up all the time.


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

If you ever get out towards Sonora in West Texas the Caverns of Sonora are pretty incredible too, and less commercialized I think.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

toyotapilot said:


> If you ever get out towards Sonora in West Texas the Caverns of Sonora are pretty incredible too, and less commercialized I think.


Thanks TP. Just checked them out on the web. Nice. Might try to hit them next year when I attend a family reunion in San Angelo.

Here are a couple more cavern images. A close-up of the Watchtower and a long shot of it.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Mostly in the 4 corners area Capt Ray. There are lots of them in Zion in Utah but all over northern arizona too. Caused by water cutting very narrow, deep slices in the Navajo sandstone. You will often see pics of the most famous one, Antelope Canyon. Here is a link that tells where a bunch of them are. http://www.americansouthwest.net/slot_canyons/index.html


----------

